

The Accelerator That Brought You BangWithFriends - rossmckelvie
http://adamdraper.com/post/51077324998/boost-vc-the-accelerator-that-brought-you

======
illicium
It's no surprise that BangWithFriends got popular. A product that helps people
hook up is pretty much guaranteed to be successful. Case in point: Okcupid,
Facebook, Snapchat (kind of)

~~~
santa_boy
Why is it no surprise? How is it guaranteed!!?

Further ... to the OP Did they really get 1m users? The traction surprises me.
Any idea on how they went about marketing their app?

~~~
rossmckelvie
Yes, BWF has acquired over 1m users. There was a very large internet buzz a
few months back (and continued to date, but not as much coverage as the
initial launch shock) where at least half of the users were acquired, featured
on Colbert Report, TC, Mashable, etc.

A lot of the press came from the unconventional/edgy nature of the website.
There was also marketing efforts at SXSW this year:
<http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/08/bang-with-sxsw/>

